# :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flash Load Module - Free Shipping



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flash Load Module*
For years Audi owners have had the luxury of being able to control window up and down functions via keyfob remote. Now Volkswagen owners can enjoy the same feature! 
The KVW100 is a single use flash load device that will program your VW convenience control module with the necessary coding to control your windows via keyfob remote. Installation is extremely easy and can be completed in minutes.
_Please note this is not a feature that can be enabled via VAG-COM this unit flashes the convenience control module with new coding._
*FREE SHIPPING !!!*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...VW100


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Coool! Will it work on convertibles too?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (Boogety Boogety)*

Judging from the deafening silence, I'm guessing "no"


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (Boogety Boogety)*

I have this and i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (mmmmarquez)*

I would absolutely love it too IF IT WORKED ON THE *CONVERTIBLES*...








How about it, ECS, can you step up?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (Boogety Boogety)*

According to the distributor, this will work on convertibles however I can't confirm this statement. You are more than welcome to order one and if it doesn't work, we'll offer a full refund.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

THANK YOU! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm on the road and using a WiFi network right now, but I'll be back in town late next week, and I WILL order one from you when I get behind my firewall!
YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (Boogety Boogety)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

You just got my order! Can't wait to get it... THANKS!


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

hey lemme know how it works. i'm in plano as well.
jd


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (jd007)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Wow! Just got home, found the box on my doorstep, and installed it _in less than two minutes! _ And it works 100%!








I can't imagine why you don't sell one of these to every single applicable VW owner on the planet. It is the easiest to install mod EVER, works just as advertised, and it is sooooo useful and fun... especially on the 'verts, it is just amazingly awesome.








Best sixty bucks I ever spent, even including those lap dances in... ooops...







oh, nevermind, you know what I mean...








Thanks for a cool product, I bet I sell a ton of these for you (and commission-free!).







Seriously, if anyone wants a recommendation, I'm there for you!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

Great to hear it works! Thanks for the order and the feedback, let us know if you need anything else or have any other questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hey guys,
I just saw this thread and thanks to Boogety-Boogety's glowing recommendation, I just ordered one for my '04 Vert.
Anxious to get it and try it out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (CGK)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperSport1966 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Wow! Just got home, found the box on my doorstep, and installed it _in less than two minutes! _ And it works 100%!








I can't imagine why you don't sell one of these to every single applicable VW owner on the planet. It is the easiest to install mod EVER, works just as advertised, and it is sooooo useful and fun... especially on the 'verts, it is just amazingly awesome.








Best sixty bucks I ever spent, even including those lap dances in... ooops...







oh, nevermind, you know what I mean...








Thanks for a cool product, I bet I sell a ton of these for you (and commission-free!).







Seriously, if anyone wants a recommendation, I'm there for you!


So, does it control the Convertible Top Too?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (SuperSport1966)*
















Let's review:
The NBC has a latch that has to be _manually released_...








I'd love to have someone hack it to work the top, but there's still that latch to gum up the works, no cheap or easy way around that...








It's windows only on the NBCs, SS1966, maybe you're looking for a Beemer 3 series, they do the hardtop 'vert top up/down thing from a distance using the key fob like you want (for ~twice the initial buy-in money)...








As long as I'm bumping this, to my fellow 'dubbers, I _still _give this absurdly cheap and simple mod my highest recommendation, NBs and NBCs, you gotta have it, try it, you'll loooove it...


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

sunroof too?
if so im in
edit: 

_Quote, originally posted by *ecstuning.com* »_Control Volkswagen windows and sunroof with your remote keyfob.

oh word. sign me up.


_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 9:12 AM 9-1-2007_


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

YES!







SUNROOF TOO on sedans with sunroofs!








Scenario 1: Pretty day, sunroof open, windows up on your NB, take your Significant Other to the movies, exit car, press lock... doors lock, windows remain up (duh), _your sunroof slides closed_ (Bystanders don't notice, buy _you _ and your SO _do_)!








Scenario 2: Pretty day, sunroof open, windows down on your NB, take your Significant Other to the movies, exit car, press lock... doors lock, _windows roll up, your sunroof slides closed_ (Bystanders applaud)!








Scenario 3: Leave movies, pretty day still, as you walk to the car, you unlock once for your door, twice for your SO, hold the U/L button down, and _the windows roll down as long as you hold the button down! _ And when windows open completely, you can then release the button and keep your sunroof closed, or _keep _holding it down, and _your sunroof will also open! _ From about 30 feet away* (Bystanders applaud, cheer wildly, rush to car)!








VW _should _have made this standard equipment on all VWs, but since they didn't, you _need _to get this gadget... can you tell I'm sold on it?








*Have you heard about extending the reach of your remote by operating it while holding it under your chin? Yeah, I thought it was bogus too, until I tried it... and day-ammmm, it reeeeally works, up to 50-60 ft., _no joke_...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

Thanks for all the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wonderspark (Jul 9, 1999)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I think I'll buy this for a friend of mine. She'll crap herself.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flas ... (wonderspark)*

This is a great gift for any Mk4 owner!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shahram177 (Aug 5, 2003)

going on the me want for xmass list!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (shahram177)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

will this work on a 99 NB? the PDF says 2002-2007


----------

